# Any app like F.Lux for Kindle Fire?



## 68564

F.Lux is a great app for Macbooks and iOS as it tracks the sun and reduces the blue in your screen as it gets darker out side - which reduces the impact on your sleep cycle that using electronics can have for many people (something like 1/2 the population reports this problem). I found "Twilight" for Android, which I could attempt to side load, but I really rather get something through the Amazon store if possible. 

Does anyone know of any? Not just dimmers, but apps that reduce the blue light... thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bluelight Filter for Eye Care 
Bluelight blocking 
Anit Bluelight Screen Filter 
Smart Dimmer - An Intelligent Eye Care. 

Found these with a quick search . . .haven't used any of them, but they're all free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't believe Anit Bluelight Screen Filter is compatible with the Fire; it's only shown as compatible with my Samsung.  The last one isn't compatible with the original Fire, but shows compatible with my HDX.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh! Right! I see the Anit is only compatible with my phone. The others show as compatible with both my Fires . . . . both HDX models but a couple of years old.

The reviews for the bottom one say it doesn't work with the browser, but apparently works fine when just reading . . . . . 

Still: not sure any are what you're looking for . . .


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bluelight Filter for Eye Care
> Bluelight blocking
> Anit Bluelight Screen Filter
> Smart Dimmer - An Intelligent Eye Care.
> 
> Found these with a quick search . . .haven't used any of them, but they're all free.


Thanks...

First one the reviewers all say do not use with HD Fires cause it does not cover the whole screen
Third one is not compat with any of my devices. 
Forth one all the reviews say breaks silk.

the other one has no reviews... I guess it is worth a shot.  Can always factory reset if it goes bad! LOL


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! Right! I see the Anit is only compatible with my phone. The others show as compatible with both my Fires . . . . both HDX models but a couple of years old.
> 
> The reviews for the bottom one say it doesn't work with the browser, but apparently works fine when just reading . . . . .
> 
> Still: not sure any are what you're looking for . . .


Betsy: Yeah, I do not think so either. What I am looking for (for my wife's 6" fire) is something that does: https://justgetflux.com/ Basicaly it tracks the time of day, and as it gets darker out side, it reduces the blue light slowly mimicing sunset and night time. Thus eliminating (or reducing) the negative impact of the blue light form screens on your circadian rhythm. It does not seem to bother me, but does seem to bother her. 44% of the population of humans supposedly have an issue like this.

Still might just try side loading Twilight.

Google Play store has the Twilight app which is usually recommended as an alternative, but Amazon does not so not sure if it would be compatible.


----------



## 68564

So I gave in and side loaded Twilight. It runs fine, and unlike the ones above covers the whole screen... BUT Silk browser does not work when it is running.  So close. But she might not care since I am pretty sure she does not use Silk at all. Will have to test and see if it helps her at all.


----------

